

Front-end Job Interview Questions - clarke78
http://darcyclarke.me/development/front-end-job-interview-questions/
A list of questions for Front-end Developers in Job Interviews
======
pan69

      If you jumped on a project and they used tabs and you used spaces, what would you do?
      
      issue :retab! command
    

Nice. So if you invite me into your home you wouldn't mind if I start to
rearrange the furniture?

If you get onto some else's project or you start working on an existing code
base, the polite thing to do is to familiarize yourself with the formatting
conventions of that project rather than reformatting everything the way you
like it.

To me, programmers who can adapt to an existing code base without getting anal
retentive about tabs and spaces and what not, is to me a sign of a mature
programmer.

------
Gigablah

      Can you describe the difference between progressive enhancement and graceful degredation?
      Bonus points for the answer “no one can”
    

Not quite -- the former is the technique and the latter is the objective.
Semantics :)

~~~
clarke78
Having a sense of humour means bonus points

